# New guy from Los Angeles



## thereal24601 (Jul 2, 2019)

Thanks for adding me. I hope I have something to contribute to this well-established group. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Welcome! Yes, please join in.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome abroad.


----------

